# Bug Attack: Aggression



## 324r350 (Nov 26, 2005)

I was testing out some features of my new video unit (x800xt aiw) this evening, and incidently, two shows were on (back to back) about poisonous bugs. In the first one, a fellow named Phil DeVries gets himself bit by leaches and widows and whatnot. The second, Bug Attack: Aggression, had a 5 minute section on The Peruvian Centipede. Here are a few screens, recorded by myself.

"My search for king thug of the bugs begins with an unsavory character I'm Just dying to meet." Phil DeVries, on "The Peruvian Scolopendra"












I dont think he mentioned the word "Centipede" during the entire 5 minutes, calling the animal a Scolopendra the entire time. For those unlike myself, that could mean a millipede, cockroach, or rattlesnake!






One section showed the centipede charging, killing, and eating a, um, whatever that thing is.






Though not related to centipedes, this one detail was fascinating involving jungle army ants. Apparently their mandables are so large and continue to hold after death, so the natives would allow the bugs to bite around large cuts to "suture" the wound together. They would then decapitate the ant, and the jaws would hold. Wow.


----------



## 324r350 (Nov 26, 2005)

The show shows again 12:00 easter on NGC (Direct TV only gives 3 letters)
the section on centipedes is in the first 10 minutes
its not that great though


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Nov 26, 2005)

The thing that the pede in pic 4 is eating appears to be a large cockroach


----------



## 324r350 (Nov 26, 2005)

8 leg wonder said:
			
		

> The thing that the pede in pic 4 is eating appears to be a large cockroach


a slightly better pic


----------



## Buggin (Nov 27, 2005)

I recorded that on my DVR, it was a decent show.


----------



## MarknMiami (Nov 27, 2005)

I've seen that show several times...He could have said more about the Scolopendra Gigantea He caught and Your right, It was too short...Did give you a good idea of thier enviroment tho.


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 5, 2005)

very cool little report/review man!

thanks for posting it


----------



## 324r350 (Dec 5, 2005)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> very cool little report/review man!
> 
> thanks for posting it


pleased

hey, why is it that you can make a post less than 10 letters?!


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 5, 2005)

324r350 said:
			
		

> pleased
> 
> hey, why is it that you can make a post less than 10 letters?!


?


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 5, 2005)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> ?


i can't

maybe a mod can

my prior post has spaces you can't see between the "?" and the ""


----------

